
Ask HN: What do you wish you had done in 20s? - FahadUddin92
I am looking for tips on things that can be done in 20s and will have really great impact later inc career.
======
ilove_banh_mi
Career is not the most important thing to worry about in your 20s.

\- Travel a lot, to all continents.

\- Start systematic, long-term investment portfolio.

\- Reduce romantic entanglement with attractive, psychotic girls (s/girl/boy/
as needed).

------
shivaas
\- Travel more (both in number of places, and number of weird new things you
try). Once you're in the throes of starting a family and settling in with a
spouse, this becomes harder. A

\- Learn new languages or skills (eg: music). The older I get, the harder I
find this to do. I wish I'd started earlier. While this doesn't translate
directly in your career, it can open new doors (eg: that assignment in Europe
that requires fluency in Spanish/German that you might miss out on). It also
allows you to break down cultural barriers when meeting new folks.

\- Get more mentorship - find a group or person that has walked your path in
your industry and learn from them. The higher quality mentor you can get, the
faster your learning. Additionally, if you are inclined to go into a
management position, start investing (or get your company to pay for) in a
leadership coach.

\- Spend less on material things (eg: new car, fancy house) and use capital as
a leverage. Learn to make money work for you and grow your investment base.
Additionally, use capital leverage to cut-out mundane tasks in your daily
routine (eg: house cleaning) and use the saved time to double-down on other
life/professional skills. Time is money.

------
stephen82
I wish I could turn back the time and slap me in the face for majoring in
Computer Science.

I should have gone something completely different; like arts, photography,
even gardening.

What have I accomplished for majoring CS and ending up unemployed for 3+ years
now and became a "jack of all trades, master of none"?

I guess that's the thanking part of getting things done and deliver before
deadlines...who knows? ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

Also, if I had to choose between studying for a degree and go for a vocational
program, I would choose the latter.

Technology for me is not worth it anymore; only as your hobby, because of the
pace _you_ choose to follow, not the stressful "catch me if you can" type of
learning process.

If you want to succeed in your life in pretty much anything and everything is
by becoming the best of the best at one thing, not on a stack of technologies
much like how web development is pushing us to go for.

If I knew I would end up like this, I would have stayed faithful to C++ since
2003 when I first started using it and master it.

------
vfulco2
Once a week public speaking training through Toastmasters, Would have
dramatically improved my professional and personal life. Doing it now in late
40s. Helping me grow my career seeker business (think resume editing, linkedin
profiles creation, interview coaching, corporate workshops) and global network
of new colleagues.

------
hguhghuff
Context?

